# Norco Threshold Gewindelöcher Hinterbau



## AchseDesBoesen (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo, weiß jemand, wozu diese Löcher am Hinterbau da sind?
Schutzbleche? Gar Gepäckträger? Wenn ja, welches System?


----------

